# Triple Bypass - Colorado



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

LyncStar said:


> Curious as to whether anyone on the board has done this event. Also curious as to what would be typical time finishes for Cat 3 and 4 riders for this race. For those not "in the know," the Triple Bypass is a 120 mile ride from Evergreen, CO to Avon, CO. Very popular in these parts as it isn't very challenging from a climbing perspective. That said, it does go over three passes, but nothing much above a 7-8% climb.


Yeah...done it 4-5 times. It's getting pretty crowded these days. Nothing over 8%, but it is 120 miles and 10k+ vertical of climbing. If you're in decent shape I'd say 8 hours or so to finish is average. BTW--it ain't a race. It's a ride. If you want a climbing race try the Bob Cook hill climb which is about the same time of year and goes from Idaho Spgs to the top of Mt. Evans--14k+ feet elevation.


----------



## LyncStar (May 1, 2005)

Curious as to whether anyone on the board has done this event. Also curious as to what would be typical time finishes for Cat 3 and 4 riders for this race. For those not "in the know," the Triple Bypass is a 120 mile ride from Evergreen, CO to Avon, CO. Very popular in these parts as it isn't very challenging from a climbing perspective. That said, it does go over three passes, but nothing much above a 7-8% climb.


----------



## geneseo (Nov 2, 2005)

*what's the allure?*

not trying to be a [email protected], but I'm just wondering what the allure is of something like the triple bypass? I get why one would want to do an organized endurance mountain bike ride (Leadville/Vail 100) to get support and getting lost in the mountains for the day without worrying about truly getting lost. But on a road bike there are always stores you can stop in at and signs on the road everywhere telling you where to go. it's not a race, so why not just head out the door?


----------



## germplayer (Jan 6, 2005)

*its fun*



geneseo said:


> not trying to be a [email protected], but I'm just wondering what the allure is of something like the triple bypass? I get why one would want to do an organized endurance mountain bike ride (Leadville/Vail 100) to get support and getting lost in the mountains for the day without worrying about truly getting lost. But on a road bike there are always stores you can stop in at and signs on the road everywhere telling you where to go. it's not a race, so why not just head out the door?


you meet people from all over... and its fun, I rode for 12 mles with andy H. and talked about the Tour de France it was pretty cool. Plus you get on of th ugliest jersey you could ever want.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

i agree... if you want a tough climbing race this one takes the cake...
record time on that baby is somthing like 1:41:20 by Tom Danielson
then there is me strolling in 42 min later then that this last year.
and by strolling i mean lightheaded, thirsty and dead tired.

another good uphill race is the mike horgan HC. From Boulder to Eldora. complete with dirt sections and a 17% short pitch near the start.


----------



## triple shot espresso (Aug 27, 2002)

*Yes, ride not a race.*

I only emphasize this so you don't expect a placing. 

This ride is great, absolutely one of the only rides I would do. It's challenging even for experienced racers. Great climbs, great decents. Most local racer finish between 7 and 8 hours of ride time. Once you hit the top of Vail pass and you're completely spent and realize there's still 20 miles to go and there's a headwind on what is supposed to be a fun down hill with some flats, it can test the most seasoned cyclist. And then if you get a late start chances are good that it will rain or snow on you. Then if it's hot you have to watch out for dehydration. Last time I rode it, 2003, I was cracked when I hit Breck, it took about 12 slices of melon for me to feel ok. 

And on top of the epic nature of the ride, it's really well organized.


----------



## LyncStar (May 1, 2005)

*What's this fixation with "race" v. "ride"?*



geneseo said:


> not trying to be a [email protected], but I'm just wondering what the allure is of something like the triple bypass? I get why one would want to do an organized endurance mountain bike ride (Leadville/Vail 100) to get support and getting lost in the mountains for the day without worrying about truly getting lost. But on a road bike there are always stores you can stop in at and signs on the road everywhere telling you where to go. it's not a race, so why not just head out the door?


It's a fun social event, well supported with a party at the end. What's not to like? Plus you do get that really ugly jersey. No one is claiming it is a race, jeesh. One might ask, what is the point of doing a "race" if you aren't getting paid? By the way, the Triple is also an excellent training ride for the LT100.


----------



## The Carlster (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm w/ geneseo - I live in CO but have never done the ride but know plenty who have. You get to ride along side of I-70 on a frontage road, or right along the interstate for about 1/3 of it, and there are a ton of people - a ton of triple cranks, a ton of camelbaks, a ton of visors on helmets & a ton of people going slow on the descents - which is fine for those folks but not my cup 'o tea. 

A good ride you can do unsupported is from Denver to the top of Mt Evans and back - it's 120 miles w/ 10K of climbing. 

Let's just say that the TBP jerseys & those who wear them don't have the best connotations......


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

Let's just say that the TBP jerseys & those who wear them don't have the best connotations......[/QUOTE said:


> Quite true but very unfortunate. These people are on the cusp. They have taken the leap to try something way out of their comfort range into the cycling world. Too many riders blow them off as a 'Fred' where we really all need to act as an ambassador to the sport. At some point we were all pretty goofy on the bike but I'll bet all of us can look back and finger a couple people that helped you both understand the sport more and love it.


----------



## LyncStar (May 1, 2005)

*Forgive them Lord for they know not what they say...*



The Carlster said:


> I'm w/ geneseo - I live in CO but have never done the ride but know plenty who have. You get to ride along side of I-70 on a frontage road, or right along the interstate for about 1/3 of it, and there are a ton of people - a ton of triple cranks, a ton of camelbaks, a ton of visors on helmets & a ton of people going slow on the descents - which is fine for those folks but not my cup 'o tea.
> 
> A good ride you can do unsupported is from Denver to the top of Mt Evans and back - it's 120 miles w/ 10K of climbing.
> 
> Let's just say that the TBP jerseys & those who wear them don't have the best connotations......


A third of the ride is not along I-70. Maybe about 3 miles of it is. Regarding the gapers that do the ride, that's true, but who cares? There also are a lot of hot chicks but you'd probably be too busy checking out your shaved legs and scrotum to notice. Regarding people going slow on downhills, that's never been a problem for me as you go early and fast. Perhaps your buddies are just plodders that get caught up with the masses, which says a heck of a lot more about them and you than the event. 

By the way, I'd love to know how you ride from Denver to the top of ME without riding on a highway. I'm all ears, errr, eyes.

Peace and try not to be soooo judgmental.


----------



## LyncStar (May 1, 2005)

dfleck said:


> Let's just say that the TBP jerseys & those who wear them don't have the best connotations......[/QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> > Quite true but very unfortunate. These people are on the cusp. They have taken the leap to try something way out of their comfort range into the cycling world. Too many riders blow them off as a 'Fred' where we really all need to act as an ambassador to the sport. At some point we were all pretty goofy on the bike but I'll bet all of us can look back and finger a couple people that helped you both understand the sport more and love it.
> ...


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

LyncStar said:


> Yeah, what he said! What is a "Fred?" Is that double secret non-pro cycling lingo?


in order for me to reveal the defination of a "Fred" i'll have to see a copy of your UCI liscense. Its just a formality. You will also have to sign an affidavit stating you won't reveal this to anyone below a UCI Div. III level. 

Just a rider that apears to lack either knowlege, experience but most likely, both.

Most likely Lance is the only racer they could name.

They wear underware under their padded shorts.

Their bike is louder then a yipping lap dog

ect.


----------



## triple shot espresso (Aug 27, 2002)

*Huh?*



The Carlster said:


> I'm w/ geneseo - I live in CO but have never done the ride but know plenty who have. You get to ride along side of I-70 on a frontage road, or right along the interstate for about 1/3 of it, and there are a ton of people - a ton of triple cranks, a ton of camelbaks, a ton of visors on helmets & a ton of people going slow on the descents - which is fine for those folks but not my cup 'o tea.
> 
> A good ride you can do unsupported is from Denver to the top of Mt Evans and back - it's 120 miles w/ 10K of climbing.
> 
> Let's just say that the TBP jerseys & those who wear them don't have the best connotations......


I've always thought that if they could have a select group of 200 racers that they staged before the ride goes off it would be a great course for a race. If you've never done this ride, you really can't comment on it. Most the racers that I know consider it a quality ride and often have a tough time deciding whether to do that ride or whatever race is scheduled for that day. I totally agree with you about the jerseys, I gave away 3 of them at veloswap. But to not do a ride cause of all the rec. riders is just plain silly. I did the Etape du Tour last year, it's a race, but there were just as many fred's doing that as the Triple and I think the Triple was harder.


----------



## LyncStar (May 1, 2005)

dfleck said:


> in order for me to reveal the defination of a "Fred" i'll have to see a copy of your UCI liscense. Its just a formality. You will also have to sign an affidavit stating you won't reveal this to anyone below a UCI Div. III level.
> 
> Just a rider that apears to lack either knowlege, experience but most likely, both.
> 
> ...


Figured that was it. By the way, who is this "Lance" and what are padded shorts? I usually just where cutoffs, Buster Browns and black knee socks.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

LyncStar said:


> Yeah, what he said! What is a "Fred?" Is that double secret non-pro cycling lingo?


I call BS here--anyone fit enough to finish the TBP is a in great shape. Maybe you can fred your way though Elephant Rock, but don't show up to TBP unprepared and out of shape or you won't finish.

// PLUS...added bonus as someone mentioned below--TONS of hot chicks on the ride compared to most organized rides.


----------



## carver (Aug 15, 2002)

*Triple Bypass - A few more thoughts....*

Most importantly, with net proceeds from the Triple Bypass, we at Team Evergreen to donate about 60-70K on average the last few years (90K in 2005) to local charities. If the ride didn't make money, I doubt we'd do it. Some of those charities man the support stations - for example Special Olympics is at the Loveland station. Its really cool. Its about a lot more than just a ride - its social. The terrain is great (ok, so there is 4-5 miles along I-70). A lot of people - TE members and volunteers get involved including the sponsors and their employees. Its challenging, no - make that super challenging, for a lot of people - we get riders from over 40 states. Everybody gets together at the end of the ride for a lot of food and drink. A lot riders have family or friends go along for support and take pics and whatever - even though its fully supported by Team Evergreen. 

Sure, if you want to hammer the 120miles, go to it, it is a challenge. A lot of us can do it pretty easily in sub-7hrs. And a few people do that, but most are there to enjoy the day - rain or shine or even snow occasionally. Riding in a snow squall in July - more than one person will write home about that!

Cheers -


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

carver said:


> A lot of us can do it pretty easily in sub-7hrs.
> Cheers -


And there are also those that are still coming into the finish 14 hours after they started...it always amazes me to see people still coming down Vail Pass when I've already drank some beers, eaten my food and am heading home for the day.

/ Last year I was in awful shape and took nearly 9 hours to finish. Copper Mountain on was a death march for me. Much more fun when you're in good shape.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

LyncStar said:


> A third of the ride is not along I-70. Maybe about 3 miles of it is. Regarding the gapers that do the ride, that's true, but who cares? There also are a lot of hot chicks but you'd probably be too busy checking out your shaved legs and scrotum to notice. Regarding people going slow on downhills, that's never been a problem for me as you go early and fast. Perhaps your buddies are just plodders that get caught up with the masses, which says a heck of a lot more about them and you than the event.
> 
> By the way, I'd love to know how you ride from Denver to the top of ME without riding on a highway. I'm all ears, errr, eyes.
> 
> Peace and try not to be soooo judgmental.



I generally agree with LyncStar, and as a 42 y/o female rec rider who, yes, has a TRIPLE, the above kind of snot-nosed crap gets old. I've done 3 of these babies and think it is a great challenging day for the recreational roadie... all the way from the 6 hr. finishers to the 14 hr. finishers and those of us who fall somewhere in between. But if the a-hole hardcores want to look down their noses and stay away, that's okay with me too.

As for how much of the ride is along I-70... depends what you mean by "along I-70." You are on the actual interstate shoulder for just under 4 miles (Bakerville to Loveland ski area) but then from Idaho Springs to Bakerville you're on the I-70 frontage road (that's about another 20 miles). Then from Frisco into Vail you are on that great Summit County bike path which parallels, but isn't right on, I-70. So, maybe 1/3 of the Triple is "along I-70."

That being said, the I-70 frontage road is a bit away from the highway and follows Clear Creek a bunch of the way, etc. You definitely don't feel like you are riding on the Highway. And the bike path stretches (Frisco to Vail) are likewise very beautiful and fairly quiet.


----------



## carver (Aug 15, 2002)

*Its Brutal to see that...*



Bocephus Jones II said:


> And there are also those that are still coming into the finish 14 hours after they started...it always amazes me to see people still coming down Vail Pass when I've already drank some beers, eaten my food and am heading home for the day.
> 
> / Last year I was in awful shape and took nearly 9 hours to finish. Copper Mountain on was a death march for me. Much more fun when you're in good shape.


Last year heading home about 4pm I think, on Vail Pass it was absolutely pouring rain and the temps had to be in the 30's or low 40's. And plenty of riders coming down. Yikes. A testament to perseverance and "getting it done".


----------



## TiBike (Aug 2, 2004)

*Ditto*



jtolleson said:


> I generally agree with LyncStar, and as a 42 y/o female rec rider who, yes, has a TRIPLE, the above kind of snot-nosed crap gets old. I've done 3 of these babies and think it is a great challenging day for the recreational roadie... all the way from the 6 hr. finishers to the 14 hr. finishers and those of us who fall somewhere in between. But if the a-hole hardcores want to look down their noses and stay away, that's okay with me too.
> 
> As for how much of the ride is along I-70... depends what you mean by "along I-70." You are on the actual interstate shoulder for just under 4 miles (Bakerville to Loveland ski area) but then from Idaho Springs to Bakerville you're on the I-70 frontage road (that's about another 20 miles). Then from Frisco into Vail you are on that great Summit County bike path which parallels, but isn't right on, I-70. So, maybe 1/3 of the Triple is "along I-70."
> 
> That being said, the I-70 frontage road is a bit away from the highway and follows Clear Creek a bunch of the way, etc. You definitely don't feel like you are riding on the Highway. And the bike path stretches (Frisco to Vail) are likewise very beautiful and fairly quiet.


Yeah, you go (Jen, is it??)!! Why, there might even be people (gasp) taking pictures or chatting with friends or even having fun!!!!


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

KarlW said:


> Yeah, you go (Jen, is it??)!! Why, there might even be people (gasp) taking pictures or chatting with friends or even having fun!!!!



Well we certainly can't allow THAT!  

Actually, it is Julie. But I have a sister named Jen (she's the runner, I'm the cyclist!). 

Psssst -- I would supplement my TRIPLE with a visor on my helmet, which I actually always liked, but the new versions of the Pneumo are visor-less...


----------



## LyncStar (May 1, 2005)

jtolleson said:


> Well we certainly can't allow THAT!
> 
> Actually, it is Julie. But I have a sister named Jen (she's the runner, I'm the cyclist!).
> 
> Psssst -- I would supplement my TRIPLE with a visor on my helmet, which I actually always liked, but the new versions of the Pneumo are visor-less...


I just found out I can get cleats put on my white paten leather shoes! I'm going to look killer next year. Look for me, I'll be the one with the motorcycle helmet with the shade pulled down and the black knee socks. Oh yeah, I'll be riding the bike with the quadruple on the front with electric motor assist for the real steep parts!


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

*Vocabulary?*



The Carlster said:


> Let's just say that the TBP jerseys & those who wear them don't have the best connotations......


My dictionary defines connotation as:

connotation |ˌkänəˈtā sh ən| noun an idea or feeling that a word invokes in addition to its literal or primary meaning : the word “discipline” has unhappy connotations of punishment and repression. • the implication of such ideas or feelings : the work functions both by analogy and by connotation. • Philosophy the abstract meaning or intension of a term, which forms a principle determining which objects or concepts it applies to. Often contrasted with denotation . ORIGIN mid 16th cent.: from medieval Latin connotatio(n-), from connotare ‘mark in addition’ (see connote ).


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

triple shot espresso said:


> I've always thought that if they could have a select group of 200 racers that they staged before the ride goes off it would be a great course for a race. If you've never done this ride, you really can't comment on it. Most the racers that I know consider it a quality ride and often have a tough time deciding whether to do that ride or whatever race is scheduled for that day. I totally agree with you about the jerseys, I gave away 3 of them at veloswap. But to not do a ride cause of all the rec. riders is just plain silly. I did the Etape du Tour last year, it's a race, but there were just as many fred's doing that as the Triple and I think the Triple was harder.



The hard part about doing it as a race, even with racers starting at a different time, is that the roads are not closed (and what's worse, neither are the narrow bike paths which around Copper include families out with kids). I'd worry a bunch about incidents between cyclists and involving cars. 

Now if the course could be closed on a rolling basis for the racers, that might be a pretty cool deal.

Uh, and I wouldn't be with 'em but I'd applaud the idea!


----------



## triple shot espresso (Aug 27, 2002)

*Tour "roads"*



jtolleson said:


> The hard part about doing it as a race, even with racers starting at a different time, is that the roads are not closed (and what's worse, neither are the narrow bike paths which around Copper include families out with kids). I'd worry a bunch about incidents between cyclists and involving cars.
> 
> Now if the course could be closed on a rolling basis for the racers, that might be a pretty cool deal.
> 
> Uh, and I wouldn't be with 'em but I'd applaud the idea!


Agreed, the logistics would be a pain but definitely doable, just pricey. The bike path parts could be moved to adjacent roads for the race. But some of the roads they use in the tour are not much wider than these paths. Coming off of the Aubisque there are some really narrow roads.


----------



## doug in co (Feb 4, 2004)

*done it once..*

I've done it once, would like to do it again but the race schedule hasn't co-operated. 

here's my ride report:
122.5 miles and 10 000+ feet of climbing.

Up at 4:30 to pick up the rest of the carpool, 163lbs out the door before breakfast of milk & PB&honey sandwich. Theoretically the earliest start was 6am, but we got there at 5:40, and there were lots of riders heading out already. Started just at 6. 

First pass (Squaw) was lovely, road closed to traffic, climbing steadily up through pine forests and alpine meadows. Got sucked up in the slipstream of a couple of guys and a gal climbing fast, and followed them, then decided that was probably a bad idea. One of the guys had just taken delivery of a Klein with a triple, had to track down the UPS guy the previous night to get his new bike. Talk about a shakedown cruise. When we came up on the guy riding a Schwinn Orange Krate, stick shifter, sissy bars and all, I slowed a bit to talk. Told him about my Schwinns including my little boy's Pixie, all ruby sparkle paint and chrome, he told me about his.. He had khakhi shorts on and sandals, with platform pedals, but a nice old Schwinn/Wheaties racing jersey and cap. Said lots of people had Schwinn stories for him, but most of them ended with 'and then some [email protected]@rd stole it off the porch'. I kept seeing him at the aid stations until after Breckenridge, made me feel some silly with my climbing bike I'd carefully pared down to 17.4lbs, and there he is cheerfully loping along with a 40-pounder..

Stopped at first aid station, 15min of assorted activities, and on. Descent past Echo lake was good but cold, nice turns, clear road. The sunscreen I'd just put on collected a variety of bugs on the way down, which stayed stuck all the way into Avon. Unexpectedly pleasant ride from Idaho Spgs along the frontage road above Clear Creek, very steep climb on the bike path from Georgetown up to I-70. Along I-70 there was a hot dusty headwind, plenty of traffic, and lots of grades that needed my bottom gear of 38x26, not to mention extensive withdrawals from my reserves of fortitude. Never again without a triple. 

Went into survival mode on the grind up I-70 and stayed there. Took 30min in the Loveland aid station to eat and drink, also starting to choke down the Gu's. 4 more miles to the 12000ft summit, started in bottom gear and slowly slowly up. Grand views on the way up and at the summit, another WHEE! descent. Kept at 45mph or slower because I didn't trust myself at speed by this point. Halfway down there was an old prospector-type climbing up the pass, everything the colour of dirt - his skin, raggedy beard, hair, clothes and bike. He may have been a hypoxic hallucination..

Swan Mountain which I'd cheerfully dismissed as a 'little bump' while contemplating this ride, was short but sharp. Back into bottom gear with aching legs and feet. Feedbag on again in the Breckenridge aid station, a bit of stretching and made it out again after only 25min. Temps in the 90s, lots of salt-encrusted riders. 

Another lovely little section of bike path up to Copper, along the stream, mild grades and merciful tailwinds. 

Bike path winds languidly up Vail pass through subalpine meadows full of wildflowers, rather gorgeous. However I suffered a complete sense-of-humour failure here. Actually cracked about a mile below the summit, got off the bike and lay down next to the stream to think about things for a bit. Riders streamed past, most politely averting their eyes from the steaming pile of abject misery that I'd become. Tried again after 5min or so, and tested to see how slowly I could ride before actually falling over. 15 min in the Vail aid station, I was ready for it to be over. 

Potholed bike path down the other side, steep and twisty, stayed on the brakes all the way. Last 10 miles from Vail to Avon on a rather nasty frontage road, narrow with construction, and that hot dusty headwind again. Pacelines whizzing by as I soloed grumpily on. 

The good news is that my torn calf muscle feels much better this week than it has since tearing it, can walk without a limp for the first time. I guess 10.5 hours of flushing highly-oxygenated blood through the muscle is a kind of therapy - not for everyone, though: those who like action, maybe..

I saw a couple of triathletes running back to Vail after the ride, when I was 10k out, at about 4pm, in 90 degrees or so, hoofing it back up the hill. That was impressive. 

Major sources of pain, in no particular order: hot spots under the ball of the foot, and the big toe (?); butt; after about 80 miles, stomach cramps, muscular rather than intestinal, on the RHS; knot in R shoulder muscle that just kept getting worse; L knee, some patellar irritation. 

Ah well, I'm now perfectly convinced that 20miles/week isn't enough to prepare for this ride.. hem. Vast quantities of fruit at the aid stations and that noxious Accelerade held the bonk at bay, though. Weighed 163lbs at the finish, same as start, so I guess I was right on the mark with nutrition/hydration. It's amazing how adequate nutrition can keep the tattered shreds of the flag flying. Total time 10.5 hours, ride time 8.5 hours, average speed according to my computer 25.7km/h. I doubt I'd have finished without the two hours of footling about at the aid stations, so the 'ride time' is kinda irrelevant. I'll take the finish and happy with it.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

It isn't a race. It is a ride. Several of the more unpleasant incidents of last year's Triple are no doubt a result in part of folks confusing the two.

What year did you do it when they closed the road on Squaw? Methinks you are mistaken. I do not recall any roads ever being closed for the Triple, though that would be sweet. The guy you saw on the Schwinn Cruiser was "Sting Ray Phil." I see him every year on Bicycle Tour of Colorado.


----------



## LyncStar (May 1, 2005)

jtolleson said:


> It isn't a race. It is a ride. Several of the more unpleasant incidents of last year's Triple are no doubt a result in part of folks confusing the two.
> 
> What year did you do it when they closed the road on Squaw? Methinks you are mistaken. I do not recall any roads ever being closed for the Triple, though that would be sweet.


Are you referring to the tacks? I actually found that slightly humorous (especially since I didn't run over any) though I would have loved to have caught the individual(s) that did it.


----------



## triple shot espresso (Aug 27, 2002)

*Closed road*



jtolleson said:


> It isn't a race. It is a ride. Several of the more unpleasant incidents of last year's Triple are no doubt a result in part of folks confusing the two.
> 
> What year did you do it when they closed the road on Squaw? Methinks you are mistaken. I do not recall any roads ever being closed for the Triple, though that would be sweet. The guy you saw on the Schwinn Cruiser was "Sting Ray Phil." I see him every year on Bicycle Tour of Colorado.


I think that's right. Don't they close the Evergreen side? I don't think the other side is closed so I wouldn't go crossing yellow lines.

I've seen that schwinn guy.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

LyncStar said:


> Are you referring to the tacks? I actually found that slightly humorous (especially since I didn't run over any) though I would have loved to have caught the individual(s) that did it.



No, I was thinking about the big crash on the Mt. Evans downhill, and some hot tempers and pandemonium on the Idaho Springs side. Oooo, you are better humored than I about the tacks, but I also was lucky to have avoided them. And it truly was lucky... I couldn't really see the little buggers.


----------



## LyncStar (May 1, 2005)

jtolleson said:


> No, I was thinking about the big crash on the Mt. Evans downhill, and some hot tempers and pandemonium on the Idaho Springs side. Oooo, you are better humored than I about the tacks, but I also was lucky to have avoided them. And it truly was lucky... I couldn't really see the little buggers.


I didn't realize there was a big crash after Mt. Evans or a kerfuffle round Idaho Springs. Hope no one was hurt too bad. I guess it really does pay to leave a little earlier than most.


----------



## doug in co (Feb 4, 2004)

*squaw closure*



jtolleson said:


> What year did you do it when they closed the road on Squaw?


2003. I'd heard it was closed, and saw no cars on the ascent, riders all over the road.. seem to recall there were troopers at the turnoff, but I could be wrong. 

never thought of it as a race, I can see how eager racer-boys might complicate things. I am very well used to the opposite effect - riders doing races - as an old fart I get to start last in wave-start triathlons, and spend the entire bike leg riding around people from earlier waves, weaving around on their aerobars..


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I call BS here--anyone fit enough to finish the TBP is a in great shape. Maybe you can fred your way though Elephant Rock, but don't show up to TBP unprepared and out of shape or you won't finish.
> 
> // PLUS...added bonus as someone mentioned below--TONS of hot chicks on the ride compared to most organized rides.


I'll look forward to the nice sites riding other bikes at this year's TBP, then. Leering and lechery are two of the most important cornerstones of my cycling.

FWIW, El Tour de Tucson is also packed with many attractive XX units.


----------

